# Favorite Lures



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

How about we get a thread going about favorite lures whether it be fly, pin, or spinning.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

As far as most productive goes...

Spinning: little cleo spoons, rapala glass husky jerks, pins minnows, and white plastics.

Fly: stonefly as my bottom fly on a tandem rig. 

Spawn sacs have been good for me in the deeper flows and close to the mouth 

Those have been the best for me in the rocky

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

I pin and mainly use jigs and trout worms; if I am feeling really wild a bead. I know a pinner not using spawn sacs, crazy right?!?!?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

black rooster tails. always throw em. Not sure what they're called but they have a jig head with a tiny spinner and a grub worm with a twist tail. Those work good real slow on the bottom


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Obviously steelhead fishing has a TIME and a PLACE for each application. For me personally, Some favorite lures/baits for me are:

Live bait: 
Works all season, early fall through late spring. especially deadly in cold waters when fish get lethargic.
Eggs. Trout eggs are one of the #1 kryptonite for big steelhead and trout
eggs taste, looks, and smells natural for them to eat. Doesn't require much energy for them. works best when water temps cool down early November through to late spring.
Shiners. Ive seen people kill the steelhead on live emerald shiners plenty of times.
Shrimp. Go to any grocery store and buy a 12oz bag of the small size salad shrimp for $5, you get 100-125 portions and I only use 1/3rd of a shrimp each time I bait up, Shrimp is cheap and the fish love it. Smells good tastes good and looks good. I cant tell you How many times Ive fished a hole till I was ready to leave with Spawn sacks then switched over to shrimp and BINGO Caught a few fish that were in front of me the whole time.
Jigs and Maggots. Most people under-estimate the jig and maggot. 
This technique can be deadly on these migratory fish. I used to live near the Castalia hatcheries and can report several days that I caught 40-60 fish in one day on Jig and Maggot. 
Its easy and most affordable to just by marabou jigs but I buy the git-zit crappie jig that looks like a minnow, I take off the plastic generic body and just use the Minnow head and replace the body with 2 wax worms. 

If you are fishing a place that gets a lot of pressure from other fisherman, Try something different, If you see a dozen busted used spawn sack nets on the ground at your feet its time to either Throw something different at these fish or Move holes.

Crankbaits & Spinners:
Work great Early fall and Late spring when water temps are warmer and fish are aggressive.
storm 3/16oz hot-n-tot Deep Dive 
The one with gold on top with dots and specs, and an orange belly.
I know this sounds crazy but Ive caught some trophy trout on crankbaits when the water is still warm in early fall (September - Early November)
Also shad raps, husky jerks, jointed jsr-5, all work well.
1oz - 2oz Spinners or Rooster tails also work well to get an reaction/aggression strike early in the year.

flys:
Have applications All year, Obviously in the Spring time would be Peak time for this presentation.
Comets, buggers, and Streamers work well when creating an aggression reactive strike, works well when water temps are warm early in the year, and late in spring.
I Egg patterns, Sucker spawn, nymphs, stoneflys etc, work well in tandem with each other flies.

Again, Its important to try to fish a hole thoroughly and keep Moving to find fresh areas. 
When early in the season and fish are spread out and the Runs not in full steam, Its very important to cover a lot of water, If you don't have luck at one access point, don't waste multiple unsuccessful trips to the same access point, try multiple access points at different stages of the river till you find fish.
Also, Just because you don't have success at one spot or hole, doesn't mean the fish wont be there another time in the season or same week.

Heres the Key to the Lamborghini, Talk to other fisherman, They might not look friendly or come up to you looking for a handshake but most of the time if you ask questions, They will answer you.

Again, Im not some pro, but I am a die hard steelheader, ive spent a lot of time on and in the water, Im one of the guys who fishes on the coldest roughest days just to have the hole to my self. Ive had plenty of days where ive made a few hundred casts and been skunked but enjoyed the nature around me for every minute. Ive also had plenty of days where I couldn't keep my line in the water and had to re-tie my leader countless times after being battered by monster trout. 

Number one part of steelhead fishing is enjoying your free time and sharing your knowledge and experiences, Too many guys out there take themselves and this sport way to seriously. Ive seen children and Noobie woman come out first trip and land Steel. Its not As difficult as Some make it out to be and sometimes it just takes some time on the water to learn. Good day and hope this helps some people out there.

Steelhead Sniper


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Spinning: chrome/purple Jr thunderstick

Fly : pink sucker spawn, olive wooly bugger and and black stonefly. And swinging would be a black streamer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Ive had plenty of days where ive made a few hundred casts and been skunked but enjoyed the nature around me for every minute.
> 
> Steelhead Sniper


Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Today my favorite lure was the one the other guy had. Great info thread....


----------



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Spinning = 1/16 oz black rooster tails and 1/8 oz k.o. wobblers chrome/flo orange are awesome little lures and for live bait I cant beat orange or chartreuse spawn bags.


----------

